# baby born without pancreas



## sofaraway (Jul 27, 2009)

http://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/story/0,21985,25806098-661,00.html

story about a baby born without a pancreas and the youngest to be on a pump


----------



## Becca (Jul 27, 2009)

Oh bless her!


----------

